# Bahria University Merit List For MBBS And BDS



## FCBfan (Jul 8, 2013)

HI! The merit list of Bahria University, Karachi for MBBS and BDS has been out on November 1.By God's grace my name has come up in it. What I don't understand is why is the merit list published together for MBBS and BDS? I mean how am I supposed to know my actual serial number for my MBBS admission. Does this happen with all colleges or is it just them. Also does anyone have any idea when MBBS classes may begin. I am an overseas student so gotta decide earlier.
Thanks in advance!


----------

